# onkyo 805 ?



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

I picked up the onkyo 805 off ebay for a great deal (new) thanks to all the people that helped me pick out the AVR:yay:

As i am building my HT system i don't have any speakers at this time so i gave my AVR to a friend to try it out and to make sure everything worked. Well after the weekend he got back to me and said everything worked and works well...BUT just one thing the sub out on the AVR is not sending a signal ?? after 45min on hold with onkyo the tech said to touch the sub wire and see if it hums (yes) then the tech said to put the sub wire into the tuner output and it should work (and it did) the sub works the onkyo tech said some times it needs a jump start or something like that OK? well the sub work but only in the tuner out not the sub out sssoooo there is not adjusting the DBs for the sub??? is this a big deal? has this happened to anyone before or head of this

thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Blu said:


> ... after 45min on hold with onkyo the tech said to touch the sub wire and see if it hums (yes) then the tech said to put the sub wire into the tuner output and it should work (and it did) the sub works ...


What do you mean ..."The tuner out"???...or is it the Sub out on the 805???



> well the sub work but only in the tuner out not the sub out sssoooo there is not adjusting the DBs for the sub??? is this a big deal?


If it doesn't work...just take it for service, you mentioned it was new, so it has warranty, Right???


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

salvasol said:


> What do you mean ..."The tuner out"???...or is it the Sub out on the 805???
> 
> Radio out/tuner out....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Blu said:


> Radio out/tuner out....


:huh: ...here is a picture of the back and and don't see it :scratch:









You need to use the sub out (pre-out) to have control over crossover or at least connect the sub from speaker terminals (if your sub has that option too) and use the crossover control on the sub ....but I think is better to use the warranty and ask for repair or exchange :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why is the arrow pointing at the RS232 connection? anyhow I have the 805 and are you sure he had the cable plugged into the right output and also did he have the crossovers set up properly as the sub out will not output anything if the crossovers are not set to the right levels and that the sub is even turned on in the user menu.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Why is the arrow pointing at the RS232 connection? anyhow I have the 805 and are you sure he had the cable plugged into the right output and also did he have the crossovers set up properly as the sub out will not output anything if the crossovers are not set to the right levels and that the sub is even turned on in the user menu.


I will talk to him asap and get more info..maybe its just not turned ON???? like i said he was on the phone with onkyo tech and they told him what to do and it worked..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is "possible" that there is something wrong but I highly doubt it. There is a hard reset that can be done to the receiver I will see if I can find out what it is. 
Ok found it go to page 113 of the manual it explains how to do it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Why is the arrow pointing at the RS232 connection?


Nevermind that arrow ....that's the first picture I found online :whistling:



> anyhow I have the 805 and are you sure he had the cable plugged into the right output and also did he have the crossovers set up properly as the sub out will not output anything if the crossovers are not set to the right levels and that the sub is even turned on in the user menu.


That's what I thought (something is not set properly or in the right place), also, I don't get the tuner out connection :huh:


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

ok its in the tape out, witch is making the sub work at this point.....i think its not turned on or set up right .....we will try to set the sub up / turn it on 

i will get back to you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will be labeled subwoofer "Yes or No" If I remember correctly (not at home right now) its in the same menu as the crossover settings for each speaker.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Blu said:


> I picked up the onkyo 805 off ebay for a great deal (new) thanks to all the people that helped me pick out the AVR:yay:
> 
> As i am building my HT system i don't have any speakers at this time so i gave my AVR to a friend to try it out and to make sure everything worked. Well after the weekend he got back to me and said everything worked and works well...BUT just one thing the sub out on the AVR is not sending a signal ?? after 45min on hold with onkyo the tech said to touch the sub wire and see if it hums (yes) then the tech said to put the sub wire into the tuner output and it should work (and it did) the sub works the onkyo tech said some times it needs a jump start or something like that OK? well the sub work but only in the tuner out not the sub out sssoooo there is not adjusting the DBs for the sub??? is this a big deal? has this happened to anyone before or head of this
> 
> thanks


Could you please be a little more specific, I'm having some problem to fingerpoint what you are asking. :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems pretty clear what he is asking... which is whether or not what the Onkyo tech has suggested is normal. 

No... this is not normal and the only connections for the sub output should be the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT, which is located in the PRE OUT section on the back... purple RCA connection below the CENTER PRE OUT.










As others have stated... if this does not work, the next step is to check your settings, then if it does not work, you will need to contact the ebay seller and ask for an exchange. I doubt it is warranted being purchased on ebay.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> It seems pretty clear what he is asking... which is whether or not what the Onkyo tech has suggested is normal.
> 
> No... this is not normal and the only connections for the sub output should be the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT, which is located in the PRE OUT section on the back... purple RCA connection below the CENTER PRE OUT.
> 
> ...


First and foremost, Hi Sonnie, nice to meet you, and thank you for welcoming me to the Home Theater Shack. I do enjoy already. :wave:
"Excusez-moi" of not properly understand the specificity of the question. :duh: But now, by reading your response, I do. And I agree with you. (By the way, pretty big picture with clear indication of the sub pre/out) :scared:

Oh! Did I just read on another thread, that you just purchase the Onkyo 876, is it the right model?
How do you like it? I'm curious of your thoughts of it. :clap: :T 

Tourlour, Bob
"Play with it"


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Waiting for the HT room to finish before using the 876, although I may hook it up just to make sure it is working okay.

I have the 805 in our great room right now and it has done all we have asked of it. Excellent unit :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Waiting for the HT room to finish before using the 876, although I may hook it up just to make sure it is working okay.
> 
> I have the 805 in our great room right now and it has done all we have asked of it. Excellent unit :T


Bravo, I also do own the 805. Terrific receiver! :T
If we both own the same receiver, what does it mean? That we are brothers? Kind of related?
Or just that we happen, by coincidental research and common taste, to know the good value of
electronics when we see one?
I'll vote for the last one, then the second one and finally also for the first one.
So, all of the above. :fireworks2:


Bob
"Play with it" (signed)


----------

